# some people



## paccity (Mar 10, 2013)

pretty much know what happened here. strolled up on this today up on a timber cruise. what the he##. blind and boring. goda bar and chain out of it.


----------



## paccity (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like the tree sat back on the bar and they tried to wedge it with a railroad spike. When that failed they unbolted the saw and left, then wind pushed the tree and it barber chaired. I hope no one was near when if fell.


----------



## Samlock (Mar 10, 2013)

At least the chain looks like you'll get few rounds out of it.


----------



## GRTimberCO (Mar 10, 2013)

buzz sawyer said:


> Looks like the tree sat back on the bar and they tried to wedge it with a railroad spike. When that failed they unbolted the saw and left, then wind pushed the tree and it barber chaired. I hope no one was near when if fell.


That makes since. I was here wondering how in the world did that barber chair with so much cut out of the face.


----------



## twochains (Mar 10, 2013)

What the heck is that hanging from the string tied to the spike??


----------



## slowp (Mar 10, 2013)

twochains said:


> What the heck is that hanging from the string tied to the spike??



Looks like pitch running down and a fungus or should I say fungi?


----------



## madhatte (Mar 10, 2013)

This is why you always throw a wedge in the backcut.


----------



## paccity (Mar 10, 2013)

this location is where this is,



i took this last spring and said tree was intact, so probably was done this last fall. it's been snowed in all winter and no one had been there till now. some one skrewing around and stuck it. did not have a wedge with them so they scrounged around the site and found the RR spike left over from the tracks that ran in to the yarder site. the chain is good and so is the bar 36" . but it was a nice day to go for a cruise . lots of cridders and no people. and the object hanging from the spike is a small rope with a stuffed tiger on the other end? wtf.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 10, 2013)

Somebody has no right to own a chainsaw....


----------



## GeeVee (Mar 11, 2013)

twochains said:


> What the heck is that hanging from the string tied to the spike??



Winnie the Pooh's friend Tigger Too?


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Mar 11, 2013)

A tiger? I would lie to know the whole story here. Weird.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Check for a chain saw with no bar on Craigslist. I doubt he'll be back in the woods to cut more. Maybe the stuffed tiger was so he wouldn't lose his wedge. One of these day, I'll probably hit a chain saw bar with my sawmill. Seems I've hit about everything else!


----------



## Samlock (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Maybe the stuffed tiger was so he wouldn't lose his wedge.



Simultaneously makes sense and doesn't.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe that was to mark the tree so it could be seen amongst others when they came back for the bar?


----------



## Samlock (Mar 11, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Maybe that was to mark the tree so it could be seen amongst others when they came back for the bar?



That must be it.

Is the stump a long way from the road? I mean, if it is, I'd ask why someone would carry a stuffed tiger into the woods.


----------



## M.R. (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> One of these day, I'll probably hit a chain saw bar with my sawmill. Seems I've hit about everything else!



Kind of reminds me of what one can find, tear up, fix & repair operating a backhoe.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 11, 2013)

Samlock said:


> That must be it.
> 
> Is the stump a long way from the road? I mean, if it is, I'd ask why someone would carry a stuffed tiger into the woods.



Maybe he got the tiger from Exxon. Or maybe he was twacked out on meth and thought the tiger was real and figured he would guard the tree.. You just never know in the great PNW.......


----------



## madhatte (Mar 11, 2013)

Check out the fine work I found today:
















Can't help but be reminded of that old Garfield cartoon where the titular hero-cat says of his canine foil, "Poor Odie; he's too stupid to know he's in big trouble". These jack-knobs are gonna get themselves killed!


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 11, 2013)

wtf... how did they cut that one off in the air like that??? unless it is balanced like that then I'm guessing they had equipment or at least an ambulance standing by...


----------



## madhatte (Mar 11, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> wtf... how did they cut that one off in the air like that??? unless it is balanced like that then I'm guessing they had equipment or at least an ambulance standing by...



Naw, they got it caught up when it fell and then just cut rounds off until it swung free. I've seen this trick before, and the stumps looked the same, so I'm gonna go ahead and guess that it's the same person. Meanwhile, there's a half-ton of lumber hanging up there as a booby trap. The last one fell free about three months later. This time, well, the sale is up for auction soon so who knows. I have much sympathy for the buyer who looks up and goes "now what the hell..."


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 11, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Naw, they got it caught up when it fell and then just cut rounds off until it swung free. I've seen this trick before, and the stumps looked the same, so I'm gonna go ahead and guess that it's the same person. Meanwhile, there's a half-ton of lumber hanging up there as a booby trap. The last one fell free about three months later. This time, well, the sale is up for auction soon so who knows. I have much sympathy for the buyer who looks up and goes "now what the hell..."



A good forester, yourself no doubt included, will mark timber to accomodate such situations. I'd cut the furthest tree, the one the left, using its pair as cover. But, this assumes the tree I've mentioned is marked to cut. 

I've marked trees to cut and then cancelled them out, as with guys who help me, thinking, "I can't ask ANYONE to cut that". Anyone but me, and theres some I won't cut, maybe or 2 a year, but it happens.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 11, 2013)

hammerlogging said:


> theres some I won't cut, maybe or 2 a year, but it happens.



Yeah, there's contract language to accomodate these situations. Nobody needs to get hurt. Still, I wish the thieves would either get lost or get more skilled, because these hack jobs are just a hassle to clean up after.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 12, 2013)

Cut them all

Their all getting cut.


----------



## mitch95100 (Mar 12, 2013)

Its called the "dumbass technique" its has a high rate of screw ups which is what im guessing they were going for.

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 12, 2013)

Those stumps happen in Cali too. I cleaned up these and a whole bunch more made by the landowner. She really wanted to do a good job but she just lacked the skills.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 12, 2013)

2dogs said:


> She really wanted to do a good job but she just lacked the skills.



See, that's forgivable. I'm hacked about thieves coming onto property that isn't theirs, cutting standing trees badly, and leaving a dangerous mess for somebody else to clean up. I wouldn't kick up much of a fuss if they only took blowdown. It's not like we don't have plenty of that.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 12, 2013)

Are they stealing them for lumber, firewood, log homes...?


----------



## slowp (Mar 12, 2013)

hammerlogging said:


> A good forester, yourself no doubt included, will mark timber to accomodate such situations. I'd cut the furthest tree, the one the left, using its pair as cover. But, this assumes the tree I've mentioned is marked to cut.
> 
> I've marked trees to cut and then cancelled them out, as with guys who help me, thinking, "I can't ask ANYONE to cut that". Anyone but me, and theres some I won't cut, maybe or 2 a year, but it happens.



The best thing is to go out with the faller and have him or her tell you what they need to be marked to get it on the ground. I walked by some trees thinking that--about not asking anybody to cut a couple of old growth snags that were precarious, and the phone rang. I went out and walked the area with the faller, who said he could get them down and that they HAD to come down. After that, I'd go get one of them, or tell them about the upcoming "fun".

I'd have no idea how to cut that tree out, but it looks like mechanized ground to me--unless it stays wet.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 12, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Are they stealing them for lumber, firewood, log homes...?



99.9% of the time its firewood, at least in this area, Madhatte is further south than me... very rarely would you see a log truck with stolen wood on it, used to be a whole bunch of stolen cedar for shakes, besides you would hope that they would at least get them on the ground in a safe manner.

The local meth heads and rednecks will cut a lock on a gate, or just push it over... drive in hack a few trees down get a load or 15 of wood and be gone before the authorities ever find out, lots of times these jerks are selling the wood too.


----------



## paccity (Mar 12, 2013)

Samlock said:


> That must be it.
> 
> Is the stump a long way from the road? I mean, if it is, I'd ask why someone would carry a stuffed tiger into the woods.



you can drive rite up to this one. the tiger i have no idea. if these dumb azzes were looking for firewood there is a lot of wood closer in on some blm thinning thats ready burn stuff. cutting marketable trees will just add to the closers of said land. we already have enough of it closed off now. and if they were attempting some sport falling there is a stand of standing dead from a slash burn that got away from them just 5 miles from there .


----------



## slowp (Mar 12, 2013)

The Used Dog sometimes packs his "babies" around. He has indoor ones and outdoor ones. The outdoor ones are in sad shape, with the stuffing removed. He's also got a couple in The Pointy Trailer and in the pickup. Perhaps they had a similarly minded dog along? 

Tell him to "go get your baby" and he will, or sometimes will. He likes to sleep with his toys.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 12, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> The local meth heads and rednecks will cut a lock on a gate, or just push it over... drive in hack a few trees down get a load or 15 of wood and be gone before the authorities ever find out, lots of times these jerks are selling the wood too.



100% correct on all counts. Drive by the vacant lots in McKenna, Roy, Yelm. Any truck selling a half cord for 50 bucks is almost certainly selling stolen wood.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 12, 2013)

madhatte said:


> 100% correct on all counts. Drive by the vacant lots in McKenna, Roy, Yelm. Any truck selling a half cord for 50 bucks is almost certainly selling stolen wood.



Same thing here. We had a commercial cutter from Sacramento buy all the oak off of one of our sales. He decked it in log lengths close to the county road, but not visible from the road, where a self loader could get to it. None of it was branded.
He figured he had close to 100 cords on Friday night. Monday morning he had about 70 cords. From the tire tracks, empty beer cans, and the variety of cigarette butts on the ground we figured at least four different pickups were involved. From the chip arrangement it looked like they just bucked everything into six or seven footers for quicker loading.
We were selling the logs to him by the ton so we wound up eating the loss. We suggested that he set up his hauling in a little more timely manner next time.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 12, 2013)

Geeze, that's rough. I'd be furious. Can't stand a thief.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 12, 2013)

I think the problem here is you guys just don't understand the technique involved. This cut is called the "inverted step/kerf/spike/tigger dutchman" and it appears to have been carried out perfectly. Let me edumcate y'all a little. First, you complete a rounded, modified humboldt consisting of three overlapping cuts in order to "dome" the angled face for more exciting falling. It is important to make this face cut about 55-60% through the total diameter of the trunk. Next, you begin a slightly sloping back cut and move forward until you have about 2-3" of holding wood. Predictably, the back cut will then close, using the bar as a modified "step" in this inverted dutchman. The railroad spike is then carefully driven in on the right side of the now properly closed back cut in order to create the desired rotation while falling. The most critical and frequently overlooked part of this cut is the stuffed tigger. It must be attached to the railroad spike with 18 inches of string and left on it's stomach. Here's the genius. Over several months, the tigger becomes saturated with water, increasing the pull on the railroad spike. This in turn rotates the tree left, wherein it "steps" over the purposefully left bar, barberchairs, and gently falls. This is the safest and most difficult cut to execute and reliable results in a tree falling in about 3 months when nobody is around to be hurt. You're welcome


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 12, 2013)

slowp said:


> The Used Dog sometimes packs his "babies" around. He has indoor ones and outdoor ones. The outdoor ones are in sad shape, with the stuffing removed. He's also got a couple in The Pointy Trailer and in the pickup. Perhaps they had a similarly minded dog along?
> 
> Tell him to "go get your baby" and he will, or sometimes will. He likes to sleep with his toys.



had a dog once that only wanted the one toy, went everywhere with it chewed on it, slept with it, ate with it, was a mouse with really long legs and suction cups to stick on a window(you know like crazy soccer moms used to do in the 90's...) any way bout the time the mouse was down to just most of a face (I think it still had one eye...) was when the weezle dog kicked the bucket... we buried him with it...


----------

